# Buying plants outside of Canada



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

Has anyone made a recent online order of aquatic plants, or made the trip across the border? Was there any documentation needed or was it a breeze?

I will look further into this but if anyone has any information off the top of their head, please share. 


(Maybe the right section?)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe you require a phyto-sanitary certificate if you're going to be importing aquatic plants.


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, really? Even for personal use?

Do any members here have this certificate?


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Automated Import Reference System (Airs)

There's a link at the bottom, that is going to give you the best information possible.

If you need some help discerning that information let me know via PM


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Plant
Permit from cfia business number, big
Application form and a long wait for approval. Need all info from
Company as to where plants were from,
All scientific names listed, etc etc. 
They would
Be
Destroyed when you cross. And dont try smuggle. Serious offense.


----------

